# Hiro from the Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I made some pictures today from Hiro.
He is a bit ill, he has a virus.
But today he is much better.
He's sleeping now.










The rest of the pictures on: http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.230307/HiroZiehtEinTeil1/photo#5173821859656972226


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hiro is one handsome dud!! Sorry to hear he's been sick, but also glad he's on the mend!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ Sorry to hear Hiro isn't feeling well. Tori sends "get-well quick" lickies!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hope Hiro feels better soon--he sure looks handsome in his pictures!:kiss:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope Hiro feels better soon! He is too handsome to feel sick. :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hiro is so handsome. I love his eyes! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I love Hiro's looks!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor Hiro, I hope he feels better soon. He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiro is adorable, he reminds me of my Dora Neezer


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Adorable - sending get well wishes for Hiro.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans, Hiro is very cute. I clicked through his photos and I see he does the same thing McKenna does. We call it her Happy Dance when she stands on her back legs and her front legs go so far back she almost tips over backwards.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is absolutely stunning!


----------

